# General questions for newcomer



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

I will fly into Manila on the 10th and stay near the US Embassy. 

1. How hard is it to make an appt at the VA OPC or should I have my Dr. at the OPC in Austin try and do it.

2. Any advice on long term guest houses to stay near the VA OPC is appreciated. 

3. Is it hard to get a sim card and who is the best carrier with data plans? 

4. Any newcomer meetup groups you can recommend.

5. Places to avoid.... Been to many countries in Asia and being forewarned is priceless.

6. I read to avoid s. PL ... what areas are to be avoided due to kidnapings, etc.?

The reason for staying near the embassy is I can get docs notarized and be near the clinic without out a lot of cross city traveling.

Thanks in advance.. Chris


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

itsabouttime said:


> I will fly into Manila on the 10th and stay near the US Embassy.
> 
> 1. How hard is it to make an appt at the VA OPC or should I have my Dr. at the OPC in Austin try and do it. It takes anywhere from 2-3 weeks to get in and your records are not here. Are you stating for a while if not its kinda a waste of time.
> 
> ...


Well everywhere world wide is the possibility of being a target YOUR AMERICAN. Staying near the embassy to get documents notarized etc. Is your visit pleasure or business? Getting a simple notarization is 50 USD. It will take you 2-3 hours to get that done. The embassy and VA are near each other and both are on the water front.


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks, I also need to work through the SRRV visa paperwork and wait for the retirement id card and get my passport back. VA health records are electronic stored so can be accessed anywhere, even by me via the internet through myhealthevet dot com. 

I am hoping not to have to be in Manila more than a month so a guesthouse is better than a hotel if a monthly discount is given. Once all the docs are done will go to n. Pl and explore from north to south Pl for that place that feels just right. 

From what I read Manila is not the place to be but since I can't avoid it might as well get to know it better for futures sake when I have to travel back for Dr. appt's. etc.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It looks like your current location is Bangkok but for some chance if your still in the US, it sure would be easier to get the paper work knocked out there using the Philippine Consulate for your state? Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

If your location is Bangkok here's the Philippine Consulate directions, contact information there. Philippine Embassy in Bangkok, Thailand If you still have a rental spot or place to stay in Bangkok it would be easier to get things done there at the US embassy before entering the Philippines.

Sim cards are dirt cheap and if you have more than one slot you can get both Globe and PLDT I think the cost is under $1 for sim card and the vendor you buy it from, can quickly pop that in your phone and load your minutes, once you finish up your requirements I would figure where your gonna live and enquire on the best plan for your area, this includes internet. If your location is Bangkok here's the Philippine Consulate directions, contact information there. Philippine Embassy in Bangkok, Thailand

Good luck in what ever way the road takes you on this one.


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you... I am still in Bangkok and just received my one year multiple entry tourist visa from the Philippine Embassy here on Friday. The Philippine Embassy cannot process a SRRV visa so have to come to PL. I have everything now including the police clearance but not my DD214 which will be faxed to me Monday. Lucky to have most of the information they need because my non-o visa for Thailand is similar.

I'll take it slow.... Been to most countries in Asia and excited to see the Philippines.

Chris


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Chris, Hope you will keep us posted on your initial experiences thru the beauracracy, as well as your exploration of places to live. It'll be helpful to rest of us "property virgins" who have perhaps been there a lot, but then actually moving there in next 12-24 months. Be very interested too on comparison to living/retirement in Thailand. Best of luck. 
J.C.


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

Nickleback99 said:


> Chris, Hope you will keep us posted on your initial experiences thru the beauracracy, as well as your exploration of places to live. It'll be helpful to rest of us "property virgins" who have perhaps been there a lot, but then actually moving there in next 12-24 months. Be very interested too on comparison to living/retirement in Thailand. Best of luck.
> J.C.


J.C.

I will... though it may take a while.. between lodging, the SRRV visa process, and some VA care could take a month at least in Manila to sort through it then start to plan the travel route. Chris


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

As far as a sim card for internet data, you might want to consider a pocket wifi that your laptop, tablet, phone, etc can all connect to.

I just bought a Huawei e5372 for p5500 in Megamall last month that is LTE capable, but the LTE rollout in Manila is very spotty. I actually get a more solid connection setting my Huawei for 3G only versus when it connects to LTE because it seems to constantly switch back and forth between 3G and LTE. If you decide to go with LTE, make sure to ask for an LTE capable sim card.

If you want to go 3G only, you can get a 3G only pocket wifi for around p3k.

Your choice of provider will really be dependent on who has the better signal for where you are. I would ask the people at the hotel/guest house you end up staying at which has the better signal and go with them.

Smart and Globe both have 3G/LTE packages for p995 for 30 days, so load up p1k on the sim, register for the 30 days of 3G/LTE and youre good to go on internet data.


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

HondaGuy said:


> As far as a sim card for internet data, you might want to consider a pocket wifi that your laptop, tablet, phone, etc can all connect to.
> 
> I just bought a Huawei e5372 for p5500 in Megamall last month that is LTE capable, but the LTE rollout in Manila is very spotty. I actually get a more solid connection setting my Huawei for 3G only versus when it connects to LTE because it seems to constantly switch back and forth between 3G and LTE. If you decide to go with LTE, make sure to ask for an LTE capable sim card.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot... I will be in Manila tomorrow the 10th and after brief hotel stay I will find a guesthouse and see which provider is working the best. I may move to Angeles City to work on the SRRV their.

Chris


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

itsabouttime said:


> Thanks a lot... I will be in Manila tomorrow the 10th and after brief hotel stay I will find a guesthouse and see which provider is working the best. I may move to Angeles City to work on the SRRV their.
> 
> Chris


Just make sure that you have your bank deposit done before you go. Also, your police report needs to be authenticated by the local Philippine embassy. I had to get mine authenticated in San Francisco since I live in the San Jose Ca. area. I don't know if you can get it done in Thailand or the Philippines. Hopefully you already checked it out. If you have those things taken care of, you can go to the PRA in Makati and do everything in one day. It took me about 1/2 day including the medical, filling out the application, and paying them They will take our passport and give you a temporary ID. I went to Baguio after the 1/2 day of processing and they delivered my SRRV ID and passport to the local PRA office in Baguio. It goes very smooth if you have all of your ducks lined up. If not, it can be painful. it took me more than one trip because the PRA was not very helpful. Eventually, after meeting one of their approved Marketers (Agents), it went very smooth. When I tried calling or emailing the PRA people, they were not very helpful. They would give a "yes" or "no" answer for a question that required much elaboration. it was very frustrating. Their website is not kept up very well so it is hard to get good information.

Good luck and let me know if you need any advice......Ben


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

bbazor said:


> Just make sure that you have your bank deposit done before you go. Also, your police report needs to be authenticated by the local Philippine embassy. I had to get mine authenticated in San Francisco since I live in the San Jose Ca. area. I don't know if you can get it done in Thailand or the Philippines. Hopefully you already checked it out. If you have those things taken care of, you can go to the PRA in Makati and do everything in one day. It took me about 1/2 day including the medical, filling out the application, and paying them They will take our passport and give you a temporary ID. I went to Baguio after the 1/2 day of processing and they delivered my SRRV ID and passport to the local PRA office in Baguio. It goes very smooth if you have all of your ducks lined up. If not, it can be painful. it took me more than one trip because the PRA was not very helpful. Eventually, after meeting one of their approved Marketers (Agents), it went very smooth. When I tried calling or emailing the PRA people, they were not very helpful. They would give a "yes" or "no" answer for a question that required much elaboration. it was very frustrating. Their website is not kept up very well so it is hard to get good information.
> 
> Good luck and let me know if you need any advice......Ben



Thanks Ben, can you send me the agent you used contact information via here or by private message. I have lived in Thailand for last 18 months so what I have doc wise is from my last trip to the USA in February but didn't need authenticated in Thailand except for income. Chris


----------



## pcarlos (Jun 10, 2014)

I suggest you do what bbrazor said.

2. If your gona look for a place makati will be good for you. Since its the business district and you can easily roam the city because theres lots of things to do. When it comes to rentals it be a bit higher that the other areas but its always about location. Bonifacio Global City is also a good area for you to stay. <Snip>

3. Sim card is easy to buy. Get a Globe prepaid first just to try things out. Buy extra credits as well. If your using a smartphone you can buy a microsim for it so you can use internet. You just need to subscribe to the feature.

4.As for new comers groups, dont worry people in the Philippines are friendly. 

5. Places to avoid. Tondo would be number 1 and some parts of manila. 

Hope that was helpful 

Good luck!


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

pcarlos said:


> I suggest you do what bbrazor said.
> 
> 2. If your gona look for a place makati will be good for you. Since its the business district and you can easily roam the city because theres lots of things to do. When it comes to rentals it be a bit higher that the other areas but its always about location. Bonifacio Global City is also a good area for you to stay. <Snip>
> 
> ...


As soon as I landed bought the 30 day unlimited sim with a little extra credit left for phone calls. A vet has a place near the VA OPC and I guess will have to authenticate the docs I have since I reside in Thailand. In Thailand your go to the US embassy and swear the docs are valid and then take to immigration... I am not sure what authenticate means here in PL. 

I have a recent police check letter, income statements, dd-214, and my uniform services id card. Money movement is not too difficult but want docs in order first. 

Chris


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yea the same here the Embassy does not authenticate a police check so you write a statement saying you got it form the agency yada yada yada. They then authenticate your letter. Then you have to take that to the DFA Department of Foreign affairs and they will give you an Authentication Certificate.


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> Yea the same here the Embassy does not authenticate a police check so you write a statement saying you got it form the agency yada yada yada. They then authenticate your letter. Then you have to take that to the DFA Department of Foreign affairs and they will give you an Authentication Certificate.


Thanks again.. is there a particular wording they want? Do they want it only for the police check or do they want it for income etc. If all then maybe something that serves as a catch all for all the needed docs. 

I am in Manila now so after securing longer term lodging I am going to get going on this. Chris


----------



## AlanDRrpcv (Jul 9, 2014)

On point 5 ...places to avoid....
I cannot speak with great authority, since i am myself relatively new. But I did have a close call a few months back on Manila's boardwalk [Malecon]. I would say it is generally safe. But this was just after sunset, i was walking alone, and continued walking into an unlit area of the boardwalk where there happened to be no "good people" hanging out. I was quickly surrounded by five 10-11 year-old boys who carried their "begging" further by starting to grab me .... I shook them off, physically and verbally, and quickly retreated to a well-lit area with many people about. End of story. But had they been 13-14 year-olds, it could have ended very differently. So even the safest-appearing places can be treacherous in the wrong circumstances. "Good people" and light are your best protection.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

IF I am not mistaken I think the U.S. Embassy is in PASAY because I had to take bus to go there everytime. I hated that area made me very nervous. Had not so good experiences there and people there stare at you at every area you go. I wish you luck in that area.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> IF I am not mistaken I think the U.S. Embassy is in PASAY because I had to take bus to go there everytime. I hated that area made me very nervous. Had not so good experiences there and people there stare at you at every area you go. I wish you luck in that area.


Us Embassy is in Ermita, Manila. I have always had the exact opposite experience there in that area and enjoyed myself each time.

The website and address for the US Embassy is HERE


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Us Embassy is in Ermita, Manila. I have always had the exact opposite experience there in that area and enjoyed myself each time.
> 
> The website and address for the US Embassy is HERE


Jet is correct When I go to them Embassy I always stop by Mall of Asia MOA also the VA is near there. I have never had a disappointing trip except of course the trip to MOA always cost me! But enjoyable just google earth it easy to get to EXCEPT for traffic of course OH and if you gamble lots of casinos as well


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

AlanDRrpcv said:


> On point 5 ...places to avoid....
> I cannot speak with great authority, since i am myself relatively new. But I did have a close call a few months back on Manila's boardwalk [Malecon]. I would say it is generally safe. But this was just after sunset, i was walking alone, and continued walking into an unlit area of the boardwalk where there happened to be no "good people" hanging out. I was quickly surrounded by five 10-11 year-old boys who carried their "begging" further by starting to grab me .... I shook them off, physically and verbally, and quickly retreated to a well-lit area with many people about. End of story. But had they been 13-14 year-olds, it could have ended very differently. So even the safest-appearing places can be treacherous in the wrong circumstances. "Good people" and light are your best protection.


Ive had the little kid swarm happen too but things happen....better than 5 gang bangers in the US.

I find its all in one's body language....appear a victim and one will be one.

I keep 5-10 one peso coins in my pockets at all times to see if throwing them will work but it never happened again lol


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Ive had the little kid swarm happen too but things happen....better than 5 gang bangers in the US.
> 
> I find its all in one's body language....appear a victim and one will be one.
> 
> I keep 5-10 one peso coins in my pockets at all times to see if throwing them will work but it never happened again lol


Same here down in Ermita Manila. I was volunteering at a hotel for the owner-friend of ours. I ended up taking a bunch of homeless roughneck street kids to lunch at Wendy's and spent time with them over a period of about 9 months. 
Turned out to be a great bunch of kids. Even my wife ended up liking them and we'd take them over to Robinsons mall for outings and just fun in general.
Taught me some good life lessons and made some good friends in the process. Even the PNP there at a sub station helped us foot the food bill from time to time with them as well..


----------

